#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Switch Vlan intelbras como modificar, para ficar comum!

## delegato

Estou com um lote de switchs intelbras sf 800v (vlan) que queimaram a porta 1 (uplink), sei que tem como fazê-los funcionar como comum retirando algum componente, e assim fazendo as portas se enxergaram podendo assim agora ingressar com o link por outra porta já que a porta 1 queimou...

No switch oiwtch tem um botão liga e desliga, no overtek tem um jampezinho é so retirar, porém no intelbras estava comparando com o q+ e não encontrei o componente, alguém que já fez a adaptaçção pode me informar qual capacitor, ou trilha remover?, não podsso ficar com tanto switch perdido apenas pela porta 1 queimada!!!!

Agradeço antecipadamente a ajuda..

----------


## mestretik

Ac

Enviado via SM-G610M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## delegato

> Ac
> 
> Enviado via SM-G610M usando UnderLinux App


Qual seria amigo? Ac?

----------


## mestretik

Ac= acompanhando 

Enviado via SM-G610M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## delegato

:Laugh: 

Será possível que ninguém sabe? o suporte intelbras poderia se manifastar? já que é muito prejuízo perder um switch apenas por problema na porta 1 !

Fui em uma assistencia para arrumá-los pagando já que estão fora da garantia, nem pagando quiseram arrumar! eles querem mesmo é vender, não é interessante arrumar esse é o mundo capitalista.

----------


## MaxSolucao

Bem vindo ao nosso planeta

Enviado via LG-D337 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## delegato

Cadê nosso amigo @*rubem* ?
Acredito que ele conseguiria decifrar o circuito eletrônico desse pequeno equipamento.

Conversei com um rapaz que trabalha em uma assistência disse já ter feito o desativamento de um vlan em um switch da oiwtech que não tinha o liga/desliga, e disse provavelmente ser possível no vlan intelbras porém não detalhou qual componente seria.

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Estou com um lote de switchs intelbras sf 800v (vlan) que queimaram a porta 1 (uplink), sei que tem como fazê-los funcionar como comum retirando algum componente, e assim fazendo as portas se enxergaram podendo assim agora ingressar com o link por outra porta já que a porta 1 queimou...
> 
> No switch oiwtch tem um botão liga e desliga, no overtek tem um jampezinho é so retirar, porém no intelbras estava comparando com o q+ e não encontrei o componente, alguém que já fez a adaptaçção pode me informar qual capacitor, ou trilha remover?, não podsso ficar com tanto switch perdido apenas pela porta 1 queimada!!!!
> 
> Agradeço antecipadamente a ajuda..


Delgato, tenho um amigo que trabalha no RMA da Vertical Simples.(a vertical pra quem não sabe foi a pioneira em Pac e Pacpon antes mesmo da volt, da ccn e etc...) ele é guru na eletronica, acredito que possa te salvar com isso ai. liga pra ele e fala que o Vagner que indicou que ele vai te dar maior atenção.

Marcelo 
21-99785-4716

----------


## rubem

Não achei nem meia foto da placa dele no Google.
Tem como alguém tirar umas fotos boas da placa?

Mas acho que nem como foto ajuda se tiver dissipador de calor, suspeito que isso é feature no chipset, teria que ver certinho qual o chipset (E em foto as vezes não dá pra ler, se alguém puder ler e postar junto com umas fotos, melhor), e ir procurar o datasheet. Realmente tem uns que essa feature é desativável desfazendo ou fazendo um contato físico entre 2 pinos (Na verdade acho que você corta a alimentação pra parte do circuito. Nunca mexi com isso mas já vi em datasheet).

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Não adentrei para conhecer o modelo no caso, mas normalmente basta fazer um reset, a menos que este seja a wan, onde normalmente queima o transformador que são isolados das demais. Se for para usar como POE em outras portas, precisa trocar o conector RJ45 e fazer jump para alimentação. Alguns precisam retirar resistores e capacitores que estão ligados nas linha 7,8 e 4,6 ( +B e GND) das LANs.

----------


## delegato

> Não adentrei para conhecer o modelo no caso, mas normalmente basta fazer um reset, a menos que este seja a wan, onde normalmente queima o transformador que são isolados das demais. Se for para usar como POE em outras portas, precisa trocar o conector RJ45 e fazer jump para alimentação. Alguns precisam retirar resistores e capacitores que estão ligados nas linha 7,8 e 4,6 ( +B e GND) das LANs.


Ele é vlan por hardware (vlan fixa) não tem sistema para resetar.

Vou ver se providencio as imagens da placa, o chip dela é identico ao do switch sf Q+ que não tem vlan fixa..., por isso acredito ser possível desativar a função...

----------


## rubem

O chipset dos Intelbras comuns não é o IP178C?

Se for esse, no datasheet realmente fala da VLAN, na página 21:
http://www.icplus.com.tw/Data/Datash...3-20080925.pdf

Não olhei bem porque tô de saída, mas parece que teria que mudar o nível de sinal de baixo pra alto, talvez mudar o resistor de 1k que está rumo ao +2V pra rumo ao GND, amanhã olho direito.

----------


## delegato

O chipset é esse mesmo, lendo datasheet ele remete a pagina 66 também, parece que apagando a eprom da para fazer, como também com modificação física...

----------


## delegato

O chip do vlan é o Ip178c e do q+ ip178G mais o datasheet que vc mostrou é dele mesmo, mais tenho aqui switch vlan da 2flex e multilaser com chip ip178g o msm do q+ e também o overtek:

http://wiki.overtek.com.br/images/e/...08SI-VN_UX.pdf

----------


## rubem

Hum, era o que eu temia, é uma chave de 2 polos. 

O pino 79 vai pra led, o 53 também tem outros usos, então não é só desligar ou ligar um deles, acho que precisa mudar o nível de sinal em talvez mais de 1 ponto, tipo mudar de referencial positivo (Resistor entre o positivo e o pino) pra referencial negativo (Resistor entre o negativo e o pino).

Precisaria ter um em mãos pra clonar o circuito. Eu pelo menos não saqueia pelo datasheet qual a modificação física a fazer, não me parece só romper uma ligação (Quando falou em jumper achei que era, mas talvez o modelo com jumper na real aciona o gate de mais de um mosfet que abrem ou fecham mais de uma via de comunicação/alimentação. O preço de uns mosfets SMD é menor que o preço de um interruptor grande de 2 polos, por isso não duvido que seja um jumper simples acionando um circuito mais complexo, eu mesmo já fiz muito circuito assim, com botão simples acionando circuito complexo porque um botão de vários polos é bem caro)

----------


## delegato

Tem aki switch oiwtech com função vlan, porém com botão ON e OFF para ligar e desligar a vlan, o chip é o ip178G, porém não sei por qual motivo ele perdeu a função vlan, tanto com botão em ON ou OFF ele não faz vlan, posso entrar com net em qualquer das portas que ele repassa, acho que pode ter tido um reset, no data sheet fala sobre algo de reset na eprom, para ele perder a função vlan.

----------


## edvan01

Olá a todos embora este seja um tópico antigo.. venho aqui responder e trazer a solução que me ajudou... lendo o data shied do ci na página 17 vi que LÁ manda desligar a o pino 41 deste cu . Então vc que usa este chip ip 178g basta fazer isso...
Este não é seu chip ?então vai até o manual citado Leiaa página 17 onde se fala do pinico 41. Feito isso procure pelo data de seu chip e se atente para a parte que fala sobre a vlan.. espero ter ajudado. Lembrandobque este e ao o caminho das pedras. E cada um deve estudar da sua forma para arumar a solução. Gostou da resposta de estrelinha pra me ajudar. E bola pra grente

----------


## Luthiano

Ola a todos.
Se alguém tiver interesse nesse tópico, me avise pq eu consegui achar a opção de habilitar ou desabilitar a VLAN.
Caso tenha alguém interessado eu dou um jeito de fazer um vídeo com o passo a passo. Grande abraço a todos.

----------


## lllpato

> Ola a todos.
> Se alguém tiver interesse nesse tópico, me avise pq eu consegui achar a opção de habilitar ou desabilitar a VLAN.
> Caso tenha alguém interessado eu dou um jeito de fazer um vídeo com o passo a passo. Grande abraço a todos.


Se puder ajudar, tenho alguns intelbras parados por conta disso

----------


## Yugo

Olá, você poderia fazer um vídeo explicando isso? Tenho vários switchs aqui com esse problema!

----------


## helciohellba

> Ola a todos.
> Se alguém tiver interesse nesse tópico, me avise pq eu consegui achar a opção de habilitar ou desabilitar a VLAN.
> Caso tenha alguém interessado eu dou um jeito de fazer um vídeo com o passo a passo. Grande abraço a todos.


Meu querido por favor me manda um número de contato ! Agradecido de coração !

----------


## helciohellba

Meu querido me manda um número de contato fico grato de coração ! Negócio aqui tá feio !

----------


## Yugo

Opa, aqui está meu contato 83 998495875, agradecido desde já!

----------


## Luthiano

Pessoal tenho um canal no youtube, vou postar um passo a passo ensinando como fazer no intelbrás e em outros modelos. ate o final da próxima semana vai ta postado.
Quem não der para esperar até la, mande um zap nesse numero 88-999263416.

----------


## Luthiano

Eu faço os reparos aki por valores entre 10,00 e 20,00 a uniade dependendo da quantidade de swicth. Quem tiver interesse e não quiser fazer a modificação, no zap podemos combinar o envio para fazer o reparado aki mandar de volta. Vou ser pai essa semana, to super apertado e seria de grande ajuda aki p mim.
Tenho 50 unidades aki ja modificadas, passo por 39,00 cada e dou garantia.

----------


## Luthiano

Ola.
Como prometido, video postado no meu canal do youtube. 
quem poder se inscreva e compartilhe.




Grande abraço a todos e que o tutorial possa ajudar a todos aki.
Fico a disposição de todos...

----------

